# New signature o.o



## Kaitsu (Dec 15, 2008)

i am very happy with the outcome but i kinda wanna ask for some feedback if its average work or not

thank youu


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## reimu (Dec 15, 2008)

I really like it. If I had a few suggestions I would try setting the blend mode of the Outer Glow on the guy to "overlay" it may have a neat effect but you'll have to try it out to see. Now this is just my personal opinion but I think the entire image needs a border, just a thin black one but that's up to you. I'm a bit strange... I like things in squares and neat little grids xD


----------



## Kaitsu (Dec 15, 2008)

O.O thats what i forgot XD a border thanks


----------



## Egonny (Dec 15, 2008)

*GFX Police!*

Try not to use Outer Glow too much, lower the opacity and use a higher spread or use Border
I almost couldn't see your name was Kaitsu!
Also, the more white part is the left side is good, but you should lower the opacity or use Soft Light, Overlay,...
The rest is nice tough, you're not under arrest, but you get a little warning


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 15, 2008)

just because photoshop has the layer style options, that's also the easiest way to ruin your sig.
As you can see for example




This image is 100% layer style-proof. (The image quality sucks :|)
Try using the brush, eraser, smudge, blur and the other basic tools, and adjust the blending options to give yourself the best effect you want.
1. Do not try to use the outer glow so much.
2. You can soften the edge of the left side, while decreasing the opacity a little. Here is what I kind of mean:




3. you can clearly see the extra stuff all over the guy's face. What I usually do is just erase that part using the eraser tool, until you can clearly see the face more cleanly.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the same guy in my avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's his name again?


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 15, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I have the same guy in my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wondering.
The only thing I know is that he is a character from fire emblem :|


----------



## Egonny (Dec 15, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I have the same guy in my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ike, just playing with him in Super Smash Bros. Brawl.
That was slightly





Now let's get slightly




again.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 17, 2008)

Wrong , Thats marth!
Ike is another dude.


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

Erm Ducky im afraid youre wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marth




Ike


----------



## Satangel (Dec 17, 2008)

They are very alike, but if you look at the outfit, then you can clearly see it's Ike, and not Marth.


----------



## Gian (Dec 17, 2008)

Objection.
Marth is a girl.

I like the sig, but the way you use the outerglow kinda kills it.
Don't worry, though, everyone goes through that phase. 
Also, try mixing it up with your text.
Everyone goes for the corners with scripted fonts nowadays.


----------



## Votkrath (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol, is it just to hard to look at the bandana(?)

Anyway, nice sig!


----------



## Egonny (Dec 17, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Objection.
> Marth is a girl.







Marth is a dude, unlike l3pong and Lesdrian.


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Egonny
why do u use that Apollo Justice Speech marks all the time?
are u trying to show off? that u can use a stupid website or something to generate the same speech
or are u trying to annoy everyone with it
which one?
ill be waiting for ur answer


----------



## Gian (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha Egonny, I know. 
I was just kidding.


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2008)

Waitwaitwaitwaitwait...Marth is a GUY? WTF i didn't know! I thought she/he was a girl! Seriously Marth is gender confused.


----------

